# Downgrade da Xorg-xserver 1.7 a 1.6

## Vendicatore

Dopo qualche anno di inutili comodità, mi sono deciso a tornare a casa da mamma gentoo, così almento "giustifico" il passaggio ad i7 compilando un po'.

Ho installato il sistema base e successivamente ho switchato a ~amd64, come era mio solito fare tempo addietro (lo so, lo so, però è più forte di me).

Ho emerso X11 e mi sono accorto che ~amd64 mi ha compilato la xorg-xserver 1.7, che non va con i drivers propietari ati.

Volevo fare il downgrade alla 1.6, ma "liscio" non me lo fa fare.

Sono 2 anni di assenza da gentoo, e sono decisamente arrugginito con emerge e i suoi fratelli, qualcuno mi sa dire come effettuare un downgrade pulito del solo Xorg senza dover ricompilare mezzo mondo?

Saluti   :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> ho switchato a ~amd64

 

non hai solo x11 in testing, ma l'intero sistema.

per il downgrade, se ne è parlato da poco.

a quanto pare, però, serve un certa pazienza.

----------

## Kernel78

Per prima cosa ti consiglio di seguire l'ottima guida che ho scritto (ammazate quanto sono modesto  :Laughing:  ) con l'unica accortezza di andare ad aggiungere un ulteriore 

```
| grep -v xorg
```

nei comandi usati per ottenere la lista di pacchetti.

In questo modo inizi a vedere quali di pacchetti venga proposto il downgrade e se ci siano dipendenze problematiche ... e nel caso ti metti a lavorare di cesello ...

----------

## Vendicatore

Alla fine mi sono armato di pazienza e ho fatto un unmerge manuale delle dipendenze.

Ho switchato su stable per ri-emerger xorg e sono tornato testing.

Si, sono coscente di cosa comporta usare il sistema in ~, ho usato Gentoo per anni, solo che ho fatto l'operazione abbastana "alla leggera"... maledetti driver closed   :Cool: 

Il sistema sta' lentamente prendendo forma... mamma mia come mi mancava emerge   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Alla fine mi sono armato di pazienza e ho fatto un unmerge manuale delle dipendenze.
> 
> Ho switchato su stable per ri-emerger xorg e sono tornato testing.

 

scusa ma se sei tornato in testing (oltre all'evidente masochismo) non ti ritrovi il sistema che cercherà di aggiornarti a testing anche xorg ?

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Vendicatore wrote:*   Alla fine mi sono armato di pazienza e ho fatto un unmerge manuale delle dipendenze.
> 
> Ho switchato su stable per ri-emerger xorg e sono tornato testing. 
> 
> scusa ma se sei tornato in testing (oltre all'evidente masochismo) non ti ritrovi il sistema che cercherà di aggiornarti a testing anche xorg ?

 

In effetti è vero.

Forse è il caso che inzio ad usare packages.unmask.

Grazie a tutti comunque.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Vendicatore wrote:*   Alla fine mi sono armato di pazienza e ho fatto un unmerge manuale delle dipendenze.
> 
> Ho switchato su stable per ri-emerger xorg e sono tornato testing. 
> 
> scusa ma se sei tornato in testing (oltre all'evidente masochismo) non ti ritrovi il sistema che cercherà di aggiornarti a testing anche xorg ? 
> ...

 

packages.unmask è un po' drastico, meglio iniziare da packages.keywords  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

aggiungo che l'architettura amd64 non è più "arretrata" come una volta, anzi: spesso è meglio aggiornata e mantenuta di x86. quindi il passaggio a ~ su tutto il sistema non porta poi così tanti benefici rispetto alle magagne vere o possibili.

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Onip wrote:*   

> aggiungo che l'architettura amd64 non è più "arretrata" come una volta, anzi: spesso è meglio aggiornata e mantenuta di x86. quindi il passaggio a ~ su tutto il sistema non porta poi così tanti benefici rispetto alle magagne vere o possibili.

 

In effetti sono rimasto stupito di trovare kde 4.3.5 taggato come stable. 

Già solo 2 anni fa sarebbe stato impensabile.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   aggiungo che l'architettura amd64 non è più "arretrata" come una volta, anzi: spesso è meglio aggiornata e mantenuta di x86. quindi il passaggio a ~ su tutto il sistema non porta poi così tanti benefici rispetto alle magagne vere o possibili. 
> 
> In effetti sono rimasto stupito di trovare kde 4.3.5 taggato come stable. 
> 
> Già solo 2 anni fa sarebbe stato impensabile.

 

eh si, avere kde 4.3.5 stabile due anni fa avrebbe stupito un po' tutti  :Laughing: 

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh si, avere kde 4.3.5 stabile due anni fa avrebbe stupito un po' tutti 

 

Asd   :Cool: 

Intendevo dire che il branch 4.x è rimasto hardmasked per un sacco di tempo   :Laughing: 

----------

